# How/Where to meet people in Dubai



## A Keung

Hi everyone,


I am a single male and have been living in dubai for nearly 3 months and I haven't really gotten to know anyone. Is there a place where all the expat meet?

I am told that I am a really nice guy but not really sure why I am still alone in dubai. 

I would appreciate if someone could tell me a social event in Dubai for expats or anything similar. 

It would also be nice to hear from other expats what they did when they arrived in dubai. 

I also speak fluent German and yes I do support the best team in the world (Bayern Munich)



A Keung


----------



## dizzyizzy

Search for the group 'thursday night drinks' on facebook, they meet fairly often.

there's also Dubai New In Town (DNIT) on Meetup.com

Duplays.com if you are into sports

If you go to Barasti you'll meet plenty of expats!


----------



## A Keung

Thank you for the kind reply.


----------



## pamela0810

A Keung said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I am a single male and have been living in dubai for nearly 3 months and I haven't really gotten to know anyone. Is there a place where all the expat meet? - DizzyIzzy has given you a list, Thursday Night Drinks seems to have become quite popular. They're on Facebook.
> 
> I am told that I am a really nice guy but not really sure why I am still alone in dubai. - Nice guys finish last  or so I have been told.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could tell me a social event in Dubai for expats or anything similar.
> 
> It would also be nice to hear from other expats what they did when they arrived in dubai.  - Bury themselves with work and then get wasted on Thursday nights and wake up in different strangers' apartments.  It happens every weekend. I kid you not.
> 
> I also speak fluent German and yes I do support the best team in the world (Bayern Munich)
> 
> 
> A Keung



Good luck


----------



## quattro

Have a look here -

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/172113679516912/

Where abouts are you living in Dubai?


----------



## A Keung

Hi,


I live in Marina. Next to Al-maya Supermarket.


Thanks for the info. 













quattro said:


> Have a look here -
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/172113679516912/
> 
> Where abouts are you living in Dubai?


----------



## zcooper

A Keung said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a single male and have been living in dubai for nearly 3 months and I haven't really gotten to know anyone. Is there a place where all the expat meet?
> 
> I am told that I am a really nice guy but not really sure why I am still alone in dubai.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could tell me a social event in Dubai for expats or anything similar.
> 
> It would also be nice to hear from other expats what they did when they arrived in dubai.
> 
> I also speak fluent German and yes I do support the best team in the world (Bayern Munich)
> 
> A Keung


Hi Keung,

I've been here the same time and live around the Marina too. 
The truth is its not easy to meet people in Dubai but once you do there is a lot of fun to be had.
I'm travelling this week but around this weekend if you want to meet up for a drink and chat.

I shouldn't worry too much about Pamela's comment about nice guys finishing last....I only employ nice
guys.

Take care and hope to catch up with you at some point
All the best
Zubin


----------



## A Keung

Hi,

Thank you for the reply. Yes, that sounds great. 






zcooper said:


> Hi Keung,
> 
> I've been here the same time and live around the Marina too.
> The truth is its not easy to meet people in Dubai but once you do there is a lot of fun to be had.
> I'm travelling this week but around this weekend if you want to meet up for a drink and chat.
> 
> I shouldn't worry too much about Pamela's comment about nice guys finishing last....I only employ nice
> guys.
> 
> Take care and hope to catch up with you at some point
> All the best
> Zubin


----------



## karenp

i live in dubai too, where can i enjoy and meet people ?


----------



## A Keung

karenp said:


> i live in dubai too, where can i enjoy and meet people ?




I'm going to go and watch the football tonight at the Yacht Club.

Anyone interested to join?


:clap2:


----------



## Laowei

A Keung said:


> I'm going to go and watch the football tonight at the Yacht Club.
> 
> Anyone interested to join?
> 
> 
> :clap2:


How is that for football? usually use either Byblos Marina or over the szr at Mcgettigans in JLT which has a decent atmosphere for football.


----------



## Gavtek

The Yacht Club is ok for football, it's all decked out in Carlsberg football gear, the walls are covered in astroturf. One of the waitresses (Janet) has a lovely bottom also, although I'm not sure if it can compete with the outfits in the Byblos. I will need to conduct more research I think.


----------



## Laowei

Gavtek said:


> The Yacht Club is ok for football, it's all decked out in Carlsberg football gear, the walls are covered in astroturf. One of the waitresses (Janet) has a lovely bottom also, although I'm not sure if it can compete with the outfits in the Byblos. I will need to conduct more research I think.


The outfits and the sulky Russian waitresses its like ying and yang in Byblos.


----------



## gemsy62

Which bar are you on about in Byblos? I think I must go to the wrong ones! Nell gwynne?


----------



## Laowei

gemsy62 said:


> Which bar are you on about in Byblos? I think I must go to the wrong ones! Nell gwynne?


Both Nell Gwynne and the Tecom one crown and lion, which i think is better for footie.


----------



## ahseph

Gavtek said:


> The Yacht Club is ok for football, it's all decked out in Carlsberg football gear, the walls are covered in astroturf. One of the waitresses (Janet) has a lovely bottom also, although I'm not sure if it can compete with the outfits in the Byblos. I will need to conduct more research I think.


Gavtek you seemed like a really good fella to hang out with


----------



## bluebird77

It's very easy to make friends. Not necessary with expats but with locals and other ethnicity. By just talking to anyone you bump into. Specially in malls. I love in Dubai for 6 months and I made tons of friends.


----------



## Gavtek

ahseph said:


> Gavtek you seemed like a really good fella to hang out with


I am pretty awesome to be honest.


----------



## whiterabbit

Gavtek said:


> I am pretty awesome to be honest.


Haha yes you do seem awesome and also modest. I'd watch the football with you


----------



## whiterabbit

whiterabbit said:


> Haha yes you do seem awesome and also modest. I'd watch the football with you


I've just noticed your name did you teach in China? I am also a laowei


----------



## dessertgirl49

Have exactly same problems. Have been here for a bit more than two months. And it has been difficult to make friends. Maybe for girls it is even more difficult.


----------



## Laowei

whiterabbit said:


> I've just noticed your name did you teach in China? I am also a laowei


Welcome to Dubai, didnt teach in China but had a best mate who did, if that counts? Worked in Supply Chain based in Shanghai but covered pretty much most of the place. You?


----------



## Engineer

If anyone is wanting to meet up for a night out or anything like that give me a message I'm game for a laugh with anyone!
David


----------



## bluebird77

Engineer said:


> If anyone is wanting to meet up for a night out or anything like that give me a message I'm game for a laugh with anyone!
> David


You can create a Facebook and I'm sure some of us will join and meet up.


----------



## Ghayoor

The best way is to get involved with the people of same industry. It will appreciate you and will help you out. Meet people in Weekend on bars and other "Sangat places" where all folks sit together and discuss their concerns so don't be jim-jam you are nice of course, you have to explore nice people


----------



## bluebird77

bluebird77 said:


> Oh ok that's nice.
> Do you guys have like regular meetings or not yet? The page says closed group!!


I'm in London now. Will be coming back mid May. 
I've just joined the group.


----------



## gemsy62

Yeah it is closed but I might make it public. 

It's only been formed for 2 weeks, we have met up a few times already. Going for a non alcoholic tonight at dusit Thani. Trying to arrange some events that don't just focus on alcohol! 

I wanted to create a group that's just for people who are new or people who want to meet more people. A few of the other groups have been formed for a while and everyone knows everyone


----------



## Engineer

No need to set up a face book page just send me a message.


----------



## ibkiss

gemsy62 said:


> Yeah it is closed but I might make it public.
> 
> It's only been formed for 2 weeks, we have met up a few times already. Going for a non alcoholic tonight at dusit Thani. Trying to arrange some events that don't just focus on alcohol!
> 
> I wanted to create a group that's just for people who are new or people who want to meet more people. A few of the other groups have been formed for a while and everyone knows everyone


I have sent a 'joining request' to your FB page ..


----------



## KC1

I've also sent a request to join this FB group...hope thats ok!
I've just arrived from the US with my husband and we are staying in the Marina for now. Since he is working and I am not, I'm already going stir crazy, and its only been 4 days!


----------



## smcg

Hi! I have sent an FB request to join the group too! My husband and I came to Dubai in September 2011. It has been manic getting ourselves settled and in the swing of things. I cant believe its been over six months already... We have met some people through work, but very eager to keep meeting new people and make some good friends! Hope to speak to you guys soon! S


----------



## sanny123

sent a request to join the group today as well. I live in the Marina and i am having a challenge adjusting to Dubai....it has not been easy to meet people and make new friends.


----------



## NareshK

Sweet! Ill join you guys in a month or two. Any creatives here? Advertising?


----------



## cupo_mocha

KC1 said:


> I've also sent a request to join this FB group...hope thats ok!
> I've just arrived from the US with my husband and we are staying in the Marina for now. Since he is working and I am not, I'm already going stir crazy, and its only been 4 days!


I know what you mean. I've been in my hotel for 2 weeks now waiting for the apt leasing process to finish. The room can definitely get a little small. Relocated from FL, so the weather is a nice reminder of home. 

I'm hoping once I get into my place (next to Dubai Marina Mall), I'll be settled in and can start meeting some new people.

I'll send a request to the FB group as well.

cheers,
albert


----------



## bluebird77

NareshK said:


> Sweet! Ill join you guys in a month or two. Any creatives here? Advertising?


hmm, simi creative..:ranger:


----------



## ashesc

*Drinks*

Hubby and I new to Dubai too.

Any other newbies keen for mid-week drinks? 
Belgian Beer Cafe at Grand Millenium Hotel next Monday 28/05/12
Shout out if keen for a few.


----------



## sanny123

Did you mean Monday june 4 ?


----------



## ashesc

Oops.
Yep - Monday 4th of June.
Say 8:30p.m?


----------



## james80

Hi everyone! Im new to this forum. Is there anywhere I can present myself... I mean like... to get to know people...?


----------



## sanny123

i am in, see you guys next week....others are welcome


----------



## sanny123

james80 said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to this forum. Is there anywhere I can present myself... I mean like... to get to know people...?


Join us at the Belgian Beer Cafe at Grand Millenium Hotel next Monday 4/06/12 at around 8:30pm


----------



## ashesc

Sweet.

Actually would be good to meet a few who stay in the newer blocks in the marina too, to get some feedback on how it's like. As we're still hunting for a new home. The likes of silverene, the torch, ocean heights, botanica, or whatever block you're in and you think it's super awesome.


----------



## sanny123

ashesc said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Actually would be good to meet a few who stay in the newer blocks in the marina too, to get some feedback on how it's like. As we're still hunting for a new home. The likes of silverene, the torch, ocean heights, botanica, or whatever block you're in and you think it's super awesome.


i looked at all of them and decided on a serviced apartment ( about 50 meter from the Torch) after doing the math for buying furniture+ utilities etc. It made sense for me since i am only here for one year. I don t pay for electricity, water, internet and get service and cleaning every other day....something to consider if you are here for a year or less.


----------



## Gavtek

Ocean Heights is excellent by the way, the facilities are 5 star quality, I'd be living there now if it wasn't for a greedy landlord trying to jack the rent after I paid the deposit. Far better than the others you mentioned!


----------



## Gavtek

Mo.Dxb said:


> Bars/Pubs/Nightclubs - Thats Watsup!!
> 
> But Hey! How do you know what's the best place to check out??
> 
> Hit up YaDig. Google it up, the first link shall lead you to the website. Its the largest online review website in Dubai, and the middle east!
> 
> While reading Reviews, you can interact with the other users and link up.
> 
> Enjoy


But you can interact and meet with users on this site.

Also, stop saying "up".


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay

Any more meetings this week for football or getting to know. I'm in the same boat. I know a few people but could always get to know more.


----------



## Razi

matizzay said:


> Any more meetings this week for football or getting to know. I'm in the same boat. I know a few people but could always get to know more.


Same here. Have been in Dubai since 3 months now and so far no active social life like I used to have back home  Would love to join a meetup this week. Have already one in plan for Thursday but being a party lover, I want to book my whole weekend


----------

